# Jimmy with da canoe



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

I got a raft, its bigger then a canoe.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll bet you Jimmy had better grammar, though


----------



## KatYoung (Oct 13, 2016)

Rivh2o do you want to give me your raft? While it's not the lost canoe that apparently "Jimmy" has, I'll take it 😊👍


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## KatYoung (Oct 13, 2016)

At this juncture grammar is the least of my concerns


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sure there is something that we can work out,might have some type of negotiation to work on


----------

